# Left over Turkey



## LadyCook61 (Nov 27, 2008)

I figure to start a thread for ideas for left over turkey.   I plan to make turkey noodle casserole, turkey soup, turkey salad but I don't plan to eat turkey 4 or 5 days in a row.  I do have some in the freezer so I can spread the turkey meals .


----------



## pacanis (Nov 27, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I figure to start a thread for ideas for left over turkey.  I plan to make turkey noodle casserole, turkey soup, turkey salad *but I don't plan to eat turkey 4 or 5 days in a row. I do have some in the freezer so I can spread the turkey meals *.


 
Yep, good idea. Either make the meal and freeze it, or better yet, portion the turkey and freeze it for the meal. Even I have a hard time eating something 4-5 days in a row.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yep, good idea. Either make the meal and freeze it, or better yet, portion the turkey and freeze it for the meal. Even I have a hard time eating something 4-5 days in a row.


Yes that is what I did, portion it for 5 meals for 2 people.  The Food saver comes in handy.   I left some turkey in the fridge so hubby can eat when he wants.


----------



## QSis (Nov 27, 2008)

Saw Rachel Ray make Turkey Posole on Food TV tonight.  Turkey Posole Recipe : Rachael Ray : Food Network

I love pork posole, and this was a new one on me.  Not sure if I can warm up to the idea though.

Lee


----------



## pacanis (Nov 27, 2008)

Perfect use for your FS, LC.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 27, 2008)

have turkey in freezer for pot pie, and a creamy turkey recipe that i found. ate the darn thing for four days and that was enough


----------



## bullseye (Nov 28, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Turkey Tetrazzini, either.


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm thinking, turkey pot pie is in our future.


----------



## Toots (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to try out recipe

Turkey Tetrazzini Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## PanchoHambre (Nov 28, 2008)

to me nothing beats the simple turkey sandwich.... just turkey, crusty bread a a little mayo SP Lettuce and tomato.... after a day of gluttony and indulgence its the perfect antidote...its just comforting and simple. This is probably the only time in the year I will eat a turkey sandwich too as I detest turkey sandwiches at all other times (especially the sliced cold cut turkey bleh)

Oh and the word Tetrazzini brings back too many memories of my college cafeteria... although the insipid mush they served up was surely nothing like the real thing I just cant bring myself to eat anything called Tetrazzini.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2008)

I like to make turkey a la king (I usually use about 2 cups of various colors of peppers and serve it over mashed potatoes) and turkey and Havarti quiche. Had a turkey sandwich for breakfast  I'm going to make stock with the leftovers today, so I might make some turkey-noodle soup, too.

My mom suggested turkey tacos or burritos - toss chopped turkey with Mexican seasonings, heat with some tomato sauce and roll up in tortillas with taco toppings.

I have lots left over (by design) so a few pounds will go into the freezer, too.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 28, 2008)

turkey w/homemade noodles
turkey soup w/carrots, celery and onions
turkey salad


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 28, 2008)

Since I cooked an 18.65-pound free-range bird for just the 2 of us, I have PLENTY of leftovers to experiment with - lol!!

So far we'll be having the traditional turkey & swiss cheese with lettuce & mayo on white bread, & of course hot open-face turkey sandwiches with either melted swiss or a sprinkling of Gorgonzola. Then hubby has requested creamed turkey & veggies poured over Pepperidge Farm puff pastry patty shells (which is sort of a free-form pot pie - & much easier to make - lol). Plus there'll be white turkey chili, soup, tetrazzini &/or divan, mole with corn tortillas - the list is, luckily for me, endless.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 28, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> Since I cooked an 18.65-pound free-range bird for just the 2 of us, I have PLENTY of leftovers to experiment with - lol!!
> 
> So far we'll be having the traditional turkey & swiss cheese with lettuce & mayo on white bread, & of course hot open-face turkey sandwiches with either melted swiss or a sprinkling of Gorgonzola. Then hubby has requested creamed turkey & veggies poured over Pepperidge Farm puff pastry patty shells (which is sort of a free-form pot pie - & much easier to make - lol). Plus there'll be white turkey chili, soup, tetrazzini &/or divan, mole with corn tortillas - the list is, luckily for me, endless.


 
I cooked a 18 plus bird too  for just the 2 of us.  A turkey panini is good too,  with Havarti cheese on ciabatta roll.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 28, 2008)

I just have to have the obligatory cold turkey sandwich with mayo on plain ole white bread, and then a big ole pot of GUMBO!!!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 28, 2008)

I'll freeze some  and
make some soup and some sandwiches


----------



## jkath (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm weird - I could eat turkey for a whole week straight and not get tired of it!
However, the family's different - so a few dishes we're having are:
turkey/root veggie/noodle soup
turkey pie (2-crust type made with a cream cheese base)
turkey quesadillas with jalapenos, pepper jack & avocados

Mine was a 22 pounder, I cooked a 16 2 weeks ago, and I've got another 22 and a 21 in the freezer. yum!  (not only are they tasty, I think I spent around $30 for all 4.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 28, 2008)

jkath said:


> I'm weird - I could eat turkey for a whole week straight and not get tired of it!
> However, the family's different - so a few dishes we're having are:
> turkey/root veggie/noodle soup
> turkey pie (2-crust type made with a cream cheese base)
> ...


 
do you have a separate freezer ?  I used to til it burned out about 10 yrs ago and hubby refuse to buy another one.


----------



## Adillo303 (Nov 28, 2008)

We have very little left. There is an older gentleman and his son across the street. Their mom / wife passed a few years ago. Thay havre no family close. We took them a meal. It fealt very good.

AC


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 28, 2008)

Sent it to me!!!!
What I wouldn't give for a turkey sandwich right now. 
No leftovers, the big day was at my MIL's and she kept it all for another gathering tomorrow.


----------



## AuntieV (Nov 28, 2008)

I made extra everything just so I could make my turkey leftover dish.

I put dressing on the bottom. Next I add sliced turkey then smashed spuds. Over that I pour gravy. Then I seal it with foil and freeze. I make packages large enough for both Mom and me. Down the road a week or two we will have another turkey dinner. 

We will be having warmed up left overs today and cold turkey & dressing sandwiches/goodies for the rest of the weekend though. Sunday the plan is to make Turkey soup with homemade noodles.


----------



## Constance (Nov 28, 2008)

DH fried two turkeys, and most of the first one is gone. We had turkey sandwiches for lunch, and tonight, we'll heat up plates of leftovers (didn't have many). I'll make turkey salad (sandwich spread) out of the rest. 

We'll split the second turkey with my daughter and family, and put our half in the freezer for later. I don't like to keep it too long, though. Turkey seems to pick up a "freezer" taste if you keep it very long. 

I love all the dishes you mentioned.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 30, 2008)

My favorite. Turkey salad.  Run the meat through a grinder, add miracle whip(I Like it better than Mayonaise!), add some pickle relish, celery, salt, pepper.  Serve on bread with lettuce...  

Another option, leave out the pickle relish,  toss in walnuts, seedless grape halves, chunks of apple, small marshmallows and then stir in some Cool Whip along with the Miracle whip...  Turkey Waldorf Salad......


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 1, 2008)

I put the carcass into the freezer on Thanksgiving evening.  From everything I gleaned from that I made sandwiches, 4 bit pot pies (1 for Lou to take home, 1 for my son to take home, 1 for my exhusband and kept one for my daughter and I), turkey alfredo with fettucine as well.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like it's time for me to ask the question once again....

"What are these left overs you speak of?" 

I think we're having hamburgers tonight.


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2008)

We're having Turkey Tettrazini tonight. I make mine the easy way, with crm of chicken and crm of mushroom soups, canned mushrooms, pimentos and sliced black olives with parmesan cheese on top.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 1, 2008)

Toots said:


> I'm going to try out recipe
> 
> Turkey Tetrazzini Recipe | Simply Recipes


 
one of my all-time favorite ways to eat turkey!  I'm trying to justify making it this year, since it is SOOOO rich!  Ah, but delicious.


----------

